# New PJ Bottoms



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, found some new comfy pajama pants with skulls all over them


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

do they make'm for nudist's too?????


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice PJ pants fick209


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's what every well-dressed Halloween sleepover participant will be wearing this year


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love em!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are pretty sweet!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are awesome! Where did you get them? Inquiring minds want to know....ok...I want to know.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

They remind me of "Zubaz" SWEET...break out the hairband and leg weights


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, those rock!! Love the green!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like what every haunter should wear while relaxing at home.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are awesome! Where did you get them? Inquiring minds want to know....ok...I want to know.  

Giles - I found them at LTD Commodities of all places.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is timely. I just told Mr. W the other day that I'm going to make him some Halloween boxer shorts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ms. Wicked said:


> This is timely. I just told Mr. W the other day that I'm going to make him some Halloween boxer shorts.


And you'll post a picture afterwards?:googly:


----------

